# DIY camoflaging for your rifle.............



## Marine Retired

Don't know if anyone is interested in camoflaging there rifles or shotguns for better concilement but if so hopefully this will help. I will had that it helps to have a air brush set. You can get a lot more detailed but you don't need it to make one look good. Well hopefully this will help out those of you that may be interested. IT'S NOT HAS COMPLICATED AS YOU MAY THINK AND YOU CAN DO IT YOURSELF...... and once you're comfortable you can make some money on the side as well. A custom camo job is not cheap. This is paint so for that rifle you toss around in the truck and in the tool box, you will get nix and chips, this is where the air brush makes life easy.... I just did my .17HMR two days ago. Then my son wanted is BB gun done so I did it yesterday. This only takes about 2hours once you get the hang of it. And NO that is not continuosly standing there. 3/4 of this time is spent cooking your steaks on the grill, washing your car/truck, shooting something in the yard, basically just waiting for the different coats to dry. 
First off, you need to look at your surroundings and take into consideration what areas you will be hunting the most with this weapon. Take foulage from this area. Hince it be Hay(pastures, an occasional cedar tree, briar bushes, blades of grass, a couple of oak leaves, and some oak limbs) Keep in mind your area may be different than mine. Plan accordingly.......
You want to start with the lighest color of paint (your base coat). Usually I look around and what ever the most color that I see is, is what I will lay as my base coat. If hunting in pastures, or open range with some wooded and shaded areas I would suggest using a tan base. It is best to take a light grit sand paper and scuff up the stock and barrel, not mandatory but it helps the paint stick a little better. Once ready, blow off all dust. Put on rubber gloves to ensure that no oils from your hands get on the barrel, then wipe down the entire gun, I prefer acetone and a good paper towel like Brawny to take all the oils from your hands off. Take clay modeling puddy or masking tape and cover everything that you don't want painted. I don't like to paint the bolt just a personal preferance. You can if you choose. Tape off numbers on your scope if you would like. If they are counter sunk you will be able to see them if you go lite on the coat of paint over them. Again your choice. I like taping them off. Next base coat. 









Let dry completely. Go lite on the coat you don't want to thick of a coat. To thick and it could mess with the harmonics of your barrel. DON'T PAINT THE CROWN OF THE BARREL OR IN THE BARREL OR CHAMBER.

Use the next darkest color. Mine is the red clay mud brown. Take your more broader leaf camoflage and lay flat on the gun. Change direction of your leaves and lightly mist just enough to get a good outline. Do this moving down the gun. Top, bottom and everywhere. Don't completely cover the base. Remember you are just misting enough to get the pattern you want. Let dry, turn around and complete the other side and bottom. Let completely dry.
















You can change these patterns up with a couple brown cedar limbs and some leaves.

Next use your green and do the same with the patterns. Remember you are only misting until you get the shape or outline you are trying for. Also remember let your base coat still come through. You don't want to cover the complete gun. With your green over lap some of your existing patterns as well. Remember let everything blend together. You should be at this point by now. With out the black that is. 
















































Last but not least, add your black as in the above pics. REMEMBER to use VERY little black. You just want to add a few shadows here and there. Once dry, Start from scratch and do your bipod seperatly. Once your buddies see your's they'll want you to do theres. Hope this helps if anyone has been anticipating this. If you have any questions please feel free to ask and I will do my best to help. I'm no expert but close enough I like to think. Who else would be more qualified than a Marine in cover and concilement?  :sniper: Don't know if you guys already have a post like this or not. If so mods. you can do as you like with it. Please move it to the category where it belongs. Going to snipe some more yotes off a calf that was still born for a rancher. Happy reading and happy killing.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Wow man that looks really good!


----------



## kvernum3

great post!

fallguy this is sticky worthy IMO.


----------



## YoteSlapper

That might be the best I have seen!

Good job!

YoteSlapper


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

x2!!


----------



## Marine Retired

Thanks alot guys. It works rather well. I bought one camoflaged shotgun one time and never again will I pay more for a camoflaged anything.

Removed by mod - no advertising please.


----------



## rivervalley

Super job!! Just wondering what kind of paint are you using?


----------



## mnblaster

what would be the difference between this color and black in the snow? When you look at a white field there are almost always strips of black showing. I have never had a dog see my black rifle when wearing my whites before it was too late for them.


----------



## trikortreat

holey nuts thats really good!! what kind of paint are ya usein? and will it rub off or wear off easily? i was wantin to do that to my model 700 308 compact tactical but i dont know if i can do it cuz of the stock? im sure you know could ya give me some advice? it already has a crazy lookin stock though.


----------



## BUTCHER45

That is one very nice camo paintjob!


----------



## Marine Retired

mnblaster said:


> what would be the difference between this color and black in the snow? When you look at a white field there are almost always strips of black showing. I have never had a dog see my black rifle when wearing my whites before it was too late for them.


Nothing at all.......... You're rifle would just look exactly like EVERYONE else's BLACK rifle laying out in the snow with your whites on...... :lol: :sniper: But I bet if the sun is beaming down on you and your whites lying out in the snow, your black rifle will have a glare coming off of it........  Not mine.......... So if you don't like the camo idea. You can keep your's black.... Doesn't make me lose any sleep. Happy hunting... I'll be sniping. You can kill turkeys with a black shotgun all day long. But they see better than a yote and the factory is begining to camoflauge turkey guns now. Just a better advantage.......

As for the few with questions...... Sorry about that. Yes it will scratch off in time, ding up here and there, as anything with paint on it will. Touch up is easier than painting it though. And most of you if like myself will not be chunking your rifles in the bed of your truck and if you do put it in the tool box it is with ease. But hey, we do the same thing to our Model 700 308's in the Corps, and I can bet that we have put our rifles through more than you will even think about putting your personnal through. The best paint is Krylon (FLAT) no semi gloss or any of that. Take your time and you will not be disappointed. With each color use less and less on the rifle. You're just wanting to shade and mist your leaves and sticks enough so that they show up on the rifle. Use smaller limbs and twigs so that you can easily conture them with the curves of your stock. Hope this helps. Or you can just keep your rifle black... :beer:


----------



## nosib

That paint job looks like a professional did it. Awesome job.


----------



## Marine Retired

Thanks brother. Not to brag but I do think I'm qualified to be a professional in cover and concilement. Ever heard the phrase, DEATH FROM AFAR............ There's only two things man should fear, GOD and a Marine with his rifle. :sniper: :beer:


----------



## nosib

Marine Retired said:


> Thanks brother. Not to brag but I do think I'm qualified to be a professional in cover and concilement. Ever heard the phrase, DEATH FROM AFAR............ There's only two things man should fear, GOD and a Marine with his rifle. :sniper: :beer:


 :lol: only if you lived in Fargo. I'd come over to your house and pay you to paint my gun.


----------



## Marine Retired

Brother I'd do it in a heart beat. I'm starting to do it for a little extra "rifle accessory money" on the side. If you would like I have an FFL dealer that I'm sure would be more than willing to ship and recieve. Turn around would be about two maybe three days. I'd do your's free of charge. Just let me know what pattern you want on it. If you would like? You could take all accessories off and take your bolt out. Just a thought. I'd be more than glad. :beer: :sniper:


----------



## nosib

I still gotta get my accessories for my gun hehe, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Bomber-One

The gun looks great. I painted my duck boat in the exact sameway- it blends in perfect. If anyones worried about the paint sticking, maybe try some etching primer, it really holds well. Great post and nice job- looks so much better than some "factory" camos and you can match your cover!


----------



## Marine Retired

Thanks brother. :sniper:


----------



## duckmander

im gonna give this a try on my shotgun.

looks pretty cool.


----------



## JeffinPA

I met this guy at the Harrisburg gun show. Nice guy and the stuff he had on display was very impressive:

http://liquidillusion.net/


----------



## Marine Retired

Those do look really good. I've looked into doing this on the side but you're kind of limited on the patterns that are out now. Well as of about 6 months ago they were. One other thing that I don't care to much for is that if the sun is shining you may as well be holding a mirror in your hands. They give off a lot of shine. But if you are just going for looks they look awesome. Sweet link man.


----------



## Tylor Johnson

Bump... so everyone can see this!! :beer: :sniper:


----------



## hunter121390

looks great


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007

Hey Marine Retired, have you thought about doing any of your work with that duracoat firearm finish or looked into it at all?

I just bought a DPMS LR-308 with a nice shiny 24 inch stainless barrel that I've thought about having black teflon coated. But DPMS won't do it because of there huge back order list.

Any other ideas? I was looking at something that might be a little durable.


----------



## xdeano

duracoat is good. Here area a few more.

KG, CeraKote, Polane T, AlumaHyde.

Brownell's sells some paint that does a good job also, but i've never used it.

xdeano


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt

WOW I WANT A GUN LIKE THAT HOW MUCH DOES THE AIRBRUSH COST? WOW BUT IF U WERE IN THE MARINES U CAN DO IT BETTER THAN MOST OF US


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt

is there a way to like miss the inside of the barrel, wat colors would u use for a wisconsin country winter gun , my WEATHERBY VANGARD 7mm-08 is ready for a paint job so is my NEW ENGLAND FIREARMS SINGLE SHOT 20 GAUGE SLUG GUN had it since I was 12 killed 12 yotes with it!!!!!!!!


----------



## xdeano

just put an ear plug in the muzzle. One of the squeeze ones that expand. for the action just put cotton balls down the whole bolt area and tape off where you don't want paint.

xdeano


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt

thx duh!!!!! i am new to coyote hunting I still want to know prices for coyote tags in WI so if anyone knows PWEESE REPLY OR SEND ME A PM THX :withstupid:


----------

